# Lyft Line is now Lyft Shared, other ride types renamed



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Awesome! Glad they came to their senses. I heard this rumor but didn't believe it. Just saw the update in my driver app.

More changes to the other names as well (i.e. Plus is now "XL").

https://thehub.lyft.com/blog/2018/6...kNTcwZTM2OWMwMjE1Yg==&_usr=920197170809839322

No change visible yet in the Rider app but maybe tonight?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The poo-pax picker-uppers are mainly dealing with a lower-class of society. You can draw these paxholes a picture using crayons, and it still won't bring any clarity to the bulk of them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In my market premier pays less than plus

But on uber lux pays more than xl

I hope Lyft changes rates on lux or premier, it should be higher than plus/xl

Other than that the new names I think is great

Now if I can actually get a ride request lol


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

XL should always make more than Lux. My capacity to deal with six drunken idiots is worth more than a stupid luxury name on my car. My Dodge Grand Caravan is better than most of your cramped midsize sedans no matter what name you put on them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Most of my money comes from xl anyway but it's funny actually I notice that plus is always seems.to be 5 or 6 people where xl an be too but a lot of 1-3 people on uber xl


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Most of my money comes from xl anyway but it's funny actually I notice that plus is always seems.to be 5 or 6 people where xl an be too but a lot of 1-3 people on uber xl


I have noticed that as well. I've talked to at least one person who did that, and they said that they think that minivan drivers are just better people with better vehicles in general, so they go with that option.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I thought since most luxsuv drivers pick up xl anyway, it's just a cheaper option in addition to better quality drivers allegedly lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I have noticed that as well. I've talked to at least one person who did that, and they said that they think that minivan drivers are just better people with better vehicles in general, so they go with that option.


I would not have believed that when I first started, but recently I've had a number of rides with 1-3 people where they have requested UberXL or Lyft Plus (now XL).

With Uber, sometimes there is confusion in our market due to the way the ride choices are presented, so I usually ask if they _meant_ to request XL. In recent weeks, I've only had one person who said the XL request was _accidental_. At the end of the ride, I showed her how to swipe to other choices. Got the XL fare +$10 IN-APP tip.

But other than that one ride, every other rider has said they requested XL/Plus _because of the *better drivers*_. We have some special local conditions that make that understandable, but I never thought I'd pick up a couple just going to dinner on XL because they wanted a better, more professional driver.

Pretty cool in kind of a roundabout way.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lyft has all cars on one menu, I dont like how it kinda defaults to the lyftclassic. But the menu shows all cars which I think is better on lyft

But I know a lot of riders on uber dont know to slide over to other cars on uber.

I need to go to the hospital, something is not right that I like Lyft this much lol


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I would not have believed that when I first started, but recently I've had a number of rides with 1-3 people where they have requested UberXL or Lyft Plus (now XL).
> 
> With Uber, sometimes there is confusion in our market due to the way the ride choices are presented, so I usually ask if they _meant_ to request XL. In recent weeks, I've only had one person who said the XL request was _accidental_. At the end of the ride, I showed her how to swipe to other choices. Got the XL fare +$10 IN-APP tip.
> 
> ...


I used to ask if they meant to select XL if they have fewer than 5 passengers. If it was accidental, I would ask for a fare adjustment on their behalf. I don't do that anymore, mostly because I think that no Uber or Lyft ride should cost less than current XL rates. I think those rates are fair for a regular vehicle, and that XL should be more expensive still.

Current Uber X and Lyft classic rates are unsustainable for career drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I used to ask if they meant to select XL if they have fewer than 5 passengers. If it was accidental, I would ask for a fare adjustment on their behalf.


I've never done that. I just tell them I can't change what they requested but I can show them how to avoid mistakes in the future. Never had an issue with that approach.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sensing another donut day. This might make the $10 pdb out of reach now lol. I would actually pay them $10 for just a blank space


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

It threw me off today as I was driving my Explorer and not my qx60 and got a lux request with a 45 min long trip notifications had to make sure I was logged in to the correct car before picking them up. Thought they added the Explorer to the lux line (it is eligible for uber black and is much nicer than my Infiniti qx60) but not so much new something was up when the pay out was only $75 would have been around $125 on lux

Plus is now XL
Premier is Lux
Lux is Lux Black
Lux Suv is Lux Black XL

A little heads up would have been nice I almost didn't accept the lux request as I thought I was logged in to the wrong car profile


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

They made it easier to switch profiles too without leaving the app, another big improvement imo.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> They made it easier to switch profiles too without leaving the app, another big improvement imo.


I still dont have that. You can change vehicles but not what type of rides you want to accept without going to a browser


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Guessing its still in progress I got android too


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Guessing its still in progress I got android too


So you can go from say lux only or accept all without going to a web browser?
Can u post a screen shot?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes not vehicles in browser but in the app did you try?

Couple buttons down from DASHBOARD button



















And it's pretty accurate to cause they say I will get less than 3 rides and hour I got zero per hour lol


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh my gosh that so exciting lol
I still don't have it android 8.1 no updates available for Lyft driver app.

I have the same car as you a lot of times I want nothing to do with lyft plus (I mean lyft xl lol)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You will have issues with uber app and Google nav probably


----------



## Otnemarcas (Dec 28, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I used to ask if they meant to select XL if they have fewer than 5 passengers. If it was accidental, I would ask for a fare adjustment on their behalf.


NEVER. I would never ask for an adjustment. I driver an XL and have had 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 passengers in my car for various reasons. Once, on Uber, I had a single passenger that had requested XL and he told me that the Uber XL price quoted was cheaper Uber X price quoted. Remember, Uber and Lyft can do and play whatever games they want with upfront pricing so I never, ever ask a rider if they mistakenly requested XL with less than 5 passengers.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You will have issues with uber app and Google nav probably


Why would a lyft app update effect uber and maps?



Otnemarcas said:


> NEVER. I would never ask for an adjustment. I driver an XL and have had 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 passengers in my car for various reasons. Once, on Uber, I had a single passenger that had requested XL and he told me that the Uber XL price quoted was cheaper Uber X price quoted. Remember, Uber and Lyft can do and play whatever games they want with upfront pricing so I never, ever ask a rider if they mistakenly requested XL with less than 5 passengers.


Most of my xl rides are 1 to 3 people rarely more than 5. At least during week days, once it hit a the weekend there's a lot more 6 pax xl rides but still a lot more 1 to 3 pax xl rides. Most are because their company will only reimburse x/xl or they just don't want a small car which is still a possibility on select/lyft lux


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes and no, I am a Google maps kind of guy and it may be default to work INSIDE the Lyft app which I hated. I prefer landscape view for navigation and couldn't figure out how to switch since both uber and Lyft does not switch between portrait and landscape view.

You can change it int th settings of the Lyft app and send it to Google maps app like before. If you are Waze I think its the same since there is a choice between Waze and Google

Also not sure if it was always there but there was a picture in picture screen that is a small box after the android update. I hated it in the beginning but now I like it.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Yes and no, I am a Google maps kind of guy and it may be default to work INSIDE the Lyft app which I hated. I prefer landscape view for navigation and couldn't figure out how to switch since both uber and Lyft does not switch between portrait and landscape view.
> 
> You can change it int th settings of the Lyft app and send it to Google maps app like before. If you are Waze I think its the same since there is a choice between Waze and Google
> 
> Also not sure if it was always there but there was a picture in picture screen that is a small box after the android update. I hated it in the beginning but now I like it.


You can download the rotation control app and force uber and lyft into landscape mode. I use it and it works great


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Still playing around with rotation control app, did you try a bunch and found a great one or just went with 1st app in the play store?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Still playing around with rotation control app, did you try a bunch and found a great one or just went with 1st app in the play store?


I only tried one (highest rated one at the time) and it worked perfectly so didn't need to try any other ones . I bought the premium versions for like $2 this was at least 4 years ago when I set up an OG Nexus 7 tablet as an indash multimedia center, gauge cluster and tuner


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I deleted it last night lol the bars on top and bottom on the driver app are too big and very little map.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I deleted it last night lol the bars on top and bottom on the driver app are too big and very little map.


interesting mine were perfect


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The poo-pax picker-uppers are mainly dealing with a lower-class of society. You can draw these paxholes a picture using crayons, and it still won't bring any clarity to the bulk of them.


Absolutely not true !!!!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The poo-pax picker-uppers are mainly dealing with a lower-class of society. You can draw these paxholes a picture using crayons, and it still won't bring any clarity to the bulk of them.





KK2929 said:


> Absolutely not true !!!!


The 1000's upon 1000's of postings written within these sacred forum walls would beg to differ with you. But good luck trying to convince otherwise.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The 1000's upon 1000's of postings written within these sacred forum walls would beg to differ with you. But good luck trying to convince otherwise.


Says the person showing a man with an I.Q. of room temperature. I disagree that paxs are low class society.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Says the person showing a man with an I.Q. of room temperature. I disagree that paxs are low class society.


Says the poo-pax showing the 2 cats you dressed up. All you poo-pax like to think highly of yourselves.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Says the poo-pax showing the 2 cats you dressed up. All you poo-pax like to think highly of yourselves.


You actually think I dressed those cats ?? LOL !!!!!!!!!!
You don't know nothing about cats. They don't like clothes.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> You actually think I dressed those cats ?? You don't know nothing about cats. They don't like clothes.


You seem to know a lot about cats. How much did you pay to have your cats dressed up?


----------

